# pastry making in hot and humid climate



## mizp (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi

Just wondering if any of you ever made puff pastry in hot and humid weather? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know where you live, but here in California , in the Sacramento area, it is around 105 degrees during Summer. Sometimes humid. I make Pate Chioux anytime I want and have not had a problem..


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

im currenty in hong kong

choux is not a problem

combi oven 180 degrees celcius

then slowly turn down after it gets colored

keep going down in intervals of 20 degrees until its "crisp enough" <this part is personal preference... in asia people like SOFT puff.. europeans like crunchy puff>

and the ONLY thing that really gets into my nervs with hot humid climate is making macarons

holy @#@# lol

u need to prebake the almond powder stuff like 2 times and keep em as dryyy as possible

then after u pipe em out

u need to "wind dry emm" cuz if u just leave it out in any random place.. they get soaked up with water and get wasted like WHAM
then when u bake... u gotta bake a bit longer cuz.... ITS JUST TOO DAMN HUMID

<cheers.. just my input haha>


----------

